# VoiceMeeter, Butkicker and Odyssey Plus



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I recently bought a Odyssey Plus VR Headset and reconnected my Buttkicker.. To my dismay I need to use a program called VooiceMeeter to get the Buttkicker working with the VR headsets USB Speakers..

Now I had it working for about 2 weeks and I was able to adjust the sound through the Headsets Volume Control..
I had an issue and reinstalled Windows 10 and when I installed VoiceMeeter and ran the configuration I noticed I could no longer control the Sound volume with the volume control on the VR Headset..

Now I sort of remember a different Output device that was listed and now I have a SBZ Output or something, before it was named something else.. for the life of me I can not get the other output to show up in Voicemeter it was the Headset but called something I can't remember what it was called..

But I think the entire problem of me not being able to control the Sound volume with the Volume buttons is because it is not set to the other device.. I was wondering why the SBZ output is there now and not the other output it showed before.. 

There was a Macros or something I could use to control the volume in the program VoiceMeeter but that raises the entire spectrum of Volume including the buttkicker which before it only increased the volume inn the headset when using the volume control on the VR Headset.

So does anybody else use this program that can help me get the device that was listed from before I Reinstalled Win 10 with VoiceMeeter..

I tried uninstalling the program and deleting the reg entries but it has been fruitless.


----------

